# when will flowering start?



## Skribb (Jun 14, 2006)

hey i live out in the chicagoland area i just want to know around what time of year my plant will start to flower.I have 2 out in my backyard & they have been vegging for 2 months


----------



## Hick (Jun 14, 2006)

Slightly depedant on location and strain, "usually" males will have shown by early August, females get going by mid to late August.


----------



## GanjaGuru (Jun 14, 2006)

When the males express sex (grow balls), rip 'em up and dispose of before they pollinate the females and make seedy buds.
From the time you see the males grow balls, it's about 7--8 weeks until the females are ready for harvest.


----------



## Skribb (Jun 14, 2006)

aww I have a long wait ahead of me then  thanks guys!


----------



## zouse1234 (Jun 15, 2006)

Hi Guys, zouse here looking for some help.... i have a beautiful female growing out side, i started her in the house then transfered her out side, she is sitting in a sun spot so gets the sun all day (when it is sunny here in scotland) anyway she has grown so well but i need to know what i do about her flowering, do i just leave her do i cover her up each night, will she flower all the way outside, this is my very first outside grow and lack experiance please help buddies


----------



## GanjaGuru (Jun 15, 2006)

The cycles of marijuana are determined by the amt of light per 24 it recieves.
Outside, in the late summer (approx. mid-Aug.), increasing dark periods per 24 trigger the flowering process.  From then it takes approx. 2 months to reach peak ripeness.
There are 2 ways to get an earlier harvest.
Onme is to raise the plants indoors under 24/0 HID's, then put outside in the spring.  The plant will react to the cut in overall light lengths and begin to flower.  And get buds by July 01.  But it doesn't always work.
The other way is to plant the plants inside a frame of some sort.  Then you can cover the plants up in the afternoon, 12 hours later remove it, 12 hours later replace it, and so on and so on.
For 2 months.  Twice every 24 hours you have to be there, same time each time.
If you miss a day you will either re-set the "clock" and have to start all over again, if the time varies you run the risk of turning them all into herm's or males.
Generally, the UK does not have good growing conditions for growing mj, which prefers long hot dry summers.


----------



## THEMEDIC (Jun 15, 2006)

GanjaGuru said:
			
		

> Outside, in the late summer (approx. mid-Aug.), increasing dark periods per 24 trigger the flowering process. From then it takes approx. 2 months to reach peak ripeness.
> .


 
would this apply up to  46 deg lat canada?


----------



## GanjaGuru (Jun 15, 2006)

There are hundreds of strains of mj so it varies, but generally speaking, flowering is triggered during Aug. everywhere in the northern hemisphere.


----------

